# Wish I had a YouTUBE Channel like This!



## fabriarockz (Apr 21, 2012)

Tippexperience2 - YouTube


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 21, 2012)

i dont get it


----------



## bandinaboy (Apr 21, 2012)

1980 and 10000 were my favorites. all in all, pretty entertaining for just white out? maybe, bad advertising, as i dont really know what the product is, but had some fun messing around for sure.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 21, 2012)

I liked breaking the Berlin wall.


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 22, 2012)

I typed the year 1,000,000 and my screen was sucked into a black hole.

Awesome.

If it was product placement it failed, couldnt remember the name of any products shown lol


----------



## Xaios (Apr 22, 2012)

0 is great.


----------



## Michael T (Apr 22, 2012)

awesome

year 0000 is the best !!


----------



## Alimination (Apr 22, 2012)

I like 1989. That was pretty creative


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 22, 2012)

1984 wasn't what it should of been


----------



## Azathoth43 (May 23, 2012)

That was way more fun than I thought it would be. I liked -64,000,000 -14,000,000,000.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 23, 2012)

100 and 3000 are pretty badass


----------



## Ayo7e (May 23, 2012)

-400,000,000

Edit: and 2010 rules


----------

